# Brandungsangeln auf Texel



## Tempelhocker (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute ich fahre am Wochenende nach Texel und möchte dort mal nachts Brandungsangeln. Hab das noch nie gemacht und wollte mal fragen was gute Bedingungen usw. sind.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*



			
				Tempelhocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ich fahre am Wochenende nach Texel und möchte dort mal nachts Brandungsangeln. Hab das noch nie gemacht und wollte mal fragen was gute Bedingungen usw. sind.
> 
> Gruss Tobi


 
Also ich kann Dir nur sagen, daß es am besten ist, wenn Dämmerung/ Abend und Flut zusammenfallen. Dann noch auflandigen Wind dazu, das wäre sehr gut. So kannste vielleicht ein paar Wolfsbarsche fangen. Seeringler gibts am günstigsten in De Cocksdorp links die Strasse lang. Ist ein Privathaus auch der rechten Seite, wo man auch die Binnengewässer-Erlaubnisscheine kaufen kann. Steht ein riesiges Schild im Garten und ist nicht zu übersehen. Bloss nicht die Würmer in Oudeschild kaufen... teuer & alt (meine Erfahrung).

Wenn Du bei Ebbe vorher mal gucken gehst, dann kannst Du rausfinden wo es schön tief ist, da solltest Du dann auch bei Flut angeln! Früh morgens geht übrigens auch gut! Welcher Strand diesen Sommer gut ist, erfährst Du aber am besten von den Einheimischen, wenn Du nett mit ihnen ins Gespräch kommst.

Ein anderer Tipp ist mal einfach hier im Board zu suchen, da steht das nämlich alles schon mehrfach drin #6 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Tempelhocker (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Danke schön ich hoffe das der Wind noch dreht. Wo kann man denn am besten Wattwürmer suchen?


----------



## ollifischer (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

@ Tempelhocker: Ich will auch bald hin, berichte mal wie es war wenn du wieder da bist!
viel Glück!

Olli


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Ist zwar jetzt schon zu spät, aber oben in De Cocksdorp, wo man mit dem Auto auf den Deich fahren kann, da wo die kleinen Boote im Wasser liegen, da fällt es besonders flach bei Ebbe.
Du wirst die Stelle erkennen, wenn Du sie siehst.

Dort graben auch die, die ihre Würmer auf Texel verkaufen.


----------



## Tempelhocker (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Hallo bin wieder da und habe 6 Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Alle nachts und 2 am Paal 9 und 4 nahe vom NIOZ Hafen.
Sehr geil war am Strand das Leuchtplankton was überall am Start ist so das die Wellen sogar leuchten wenn sie brechen (sofern sie das im Moment überhaupt tun). Auch wenn man reinwatet leuchtets im Radius von 50 cm:m

Wattwürmer hab ich nicht gesucht kosten in Oudeschild bei Voordeelland 12 ct. 100g Ringler 5€.
Werds das nächste Mal mit Garnelen vom Strand probieren.


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Schöner Fang!

Wie groß waren sie im Schnitt?

Hast Du alle auf Grund mit Wurm gefangen oder auch Kunstköder gefischt bzw. gesponnen?


----------



## ollifischer (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Petri zu den Wölfen!
Aber erzähl doch mal ein bisschen mehr für uns Interessierte ;-)
Wie groß, welche Montage, wo, Köder....wäre sehr nett und hilfreich!

Olli


----------



## Tempelhocker (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Der grösste war so um die 55cm der Rest so um die 40cm. Hab mit Paternoster und Seeringelwurm geangelt wobei ich wegen Krabben die untersten 2 Haken abgemacht und das oberste Vorfach auf ca. 60cm mit Popup verlängert habe. Hab dann einfach reingeworfen und abgewartet.


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Aha. Schöner Fang!

Popup = Auftriebsperlen?


----------



## ollifischer (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

Das hört sich gut an! Wo warst du denn? Am Strand, Hafen, Mole?? Und wo auf Texel? Westseite?

Olli


----------



## SmokaLot (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Texel*

hallo ich wollte anfang neu jahr nach texel und wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung beim brandungsangeln auf dorsch oder meerforelle dort hat? hab gehört dieses jahr soll der dorsch wieder sehr gut lauffen also hab ich mich gefragt ob es sich eventuell lohnt die brandungsruten mitzunehmen?!?!?!

danke daniel


----------

